# Rant About Stupid People



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Long background information short, my neighbor's an idiot. Straight up stupid.

For years I've been "adopting" cats from her, most of them inbred and starving. They're kept on her back screened-in porch where, if they don't escape soon enough, they often overheat or are killed by one of her dogs. A lot of them end up escaping and coming to me, looking for nothing but food and safety. I find it incredibly sad that generations of her cats have found their way to me for help >_>

Her dogs never go on walks and she tries constantly to get me to breed my chihauhua to her "maltipoo". 

She had a ferret named Sid. Poor Sid. He lived his days in a birdcage, birdcage that would barely accommodate a finch or two. It had a modified shelf and ramp that he often got his feet stuck in the wire. His "hammock" was always dirty and his cage was often filled with cockroaches. He came down for a visit once, poor thing didn't want to go home. Sid died recently of unknown causes. She keeps giving me his old bedding but I doubt I'm going to use it >_>

This morning she calls me, asking if she can have (or buy for a very small fee) the tank I have that holds my boys while I'm cleaning their cages, if free time isn't available for whatever reason. 
This tank is 5 gallons. It's sort of broken at the top and sort of dirt stained due to age. Surely she can't be putting fish in this?
Op, no. She needs a house for a baby guinea pig. trololololo. Now I get quiet over the phone and think 'she's not going to get it out, she's not going to clean it until the smell chokes her to death, she'll probably never get it a bigger one.'
I responded with: "#*$^#*$# No. It's too small, it's dirty and I will not condone animal cruelty. Nice wire cages for guinea pigs are $10, go buy one. Or don't. But I won't provide you with means to be cruel and neglect another animal." -hang up-


What are people thinking?


----------



## Terpsichore (May 28, 2011)

I would immediately report her for animal cruelty without any hesitation. If you are uncomfortable with reporting her yourself, I would call the nearest shelter and ask someone to stop by her home. I am sure there will be someone from the shelter that will be willing to confront and/or report her.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Unfortunately, neither our pound or humane society cares. The only time they step in is when it could possibly get them on TV or in the paper.
They think little about cats or small animals. I'm not afraid to report her, and I have before, but it gets ignored.


----------



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

Unfortionately thats the case with my towns animal control and shelter.. Only right now.. The shelter here is committing major animal abuse and neglect themselves...

Animal abuse is a legal matter to. Its against the law, and can put you in court and in jail. If you can't get AC or the shelter to help you out, then I suggest phoning local police and making a report. If they tell you to contact AC, I'd let them know that AC is not doing their jobs. Hopefully you can get something done and stop this stupid woman. If not, at least you tried. And at least you made more of an attempt than anyone else has bothered. Maybe you can at least make these organizations aware that they are not doing the job they were put there to do.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh mine does too, and I've made a point of letting the "operator" of the "animal shelter" know what I think about her. She sits on her hind end all day, smoking, not helping people at all who call the shelter. Convicts work there and they kick the kennels and spray water on the dogs. The cats are sick and kept on wire floors with no bedding. They're adoption fees are ridiculously high too and they are only open from monday - friday from 10:00 a.m to 1:00 p.m and they don't adopt out on saturday, they don't go in to even feed them on sunday and they usually just leave whenever they feel like it.
the price of living in a hick town


----------



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

A.ngelF.eathers said:


> Oh mine does too, and I've made a point of letting the "operator" of the "animal shelter" know what I think about her. She sits on her hind end all day, smoking, not helping people at all who call the shelter. Convicts work there and they kick the kennels and spray water on the dogs. The cats are sick and kept on wire floors with no bedding. They're adoption fees are ridiculously high too and they are only open from monday - friday from 10:00 a.m to 1:00 p.m and they don't adopt out on saturday, they don't go in to even feed them on sunday and they usually just leave whenever they feel like it.
> the price of living in a hick town


Gross.. Tell me about it.. Sounds exactly like where I live :/. 
All I can say is keep trying...
Even though I live in a crap hick town, where no one really cares, or they only have their own wallets in mind, and the lives of the innocent go unoticed.. I'm still making phone calls daily, and working along side some ex members of our shelter who've had enough of the nasty treatment.


----------



## Bananana (Aug 1, 2011)

That's horrible! 

I've also lived in cities where animal control/animal shelters/police are reluctant to step in an do anything about cruelty, especially involving small animals, and it is so frustrating and heartbreaking. Some people just do not possess empathy, and it is sickening how they treat their animals. 

In this situation, since there's really nothing you can do legal-wise, you're probably going to get further with kindness than you will with animosity (even as tempting as it is to choke this woman and spit in her face). People are often receptive to learning if it is presented in a neutral sort of way. Maybe you could help her find an okay-sized cage on Craigslist and encourage her to re-home some of her animals and spay the others. 

Of course, people like that are rarely willing to change their ways, but it can't hurt to try (and it's totally possible that you've already done all that and she already hasn't listened). 

And maybe if you call often enough, you'll get someone to do something just to shut you up. 

I'm so sorry you're going through this and I really feel for those poor animals.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't understand why people would want to work at a shelter if they don't care. I would like to volunteer there but my family won't allow me to, mostly because of the women that work there. Of course I would also get attached to all the animals, and I don't think I could go through that. :-\

I have tried go ol' "or well, let me show you something that's really good' technique, you know those little quiet hints that you hope will work. Sometimes you just know they only care about aesthetics, money, etc. so you tell them things that cost less or look better hoping they'll believe you.

I snapped on this hoe though. a 5 gallon tank, really? Unfortunately, she called me back later that day bragging about the new tank she got. I don't know what size it is and I'm really afraid to find out. She also called today complaining about how her daughter can't hold it and it's skittish. Well, for one, her daughter's a grown woman who doesn't really care about animals, just blasts her screamo music and paints her nails. This guinea pig is just a baby, it's been separated from its mother and its family and the petshop it came from is a quiet, clean place where the only other animals it had to be close to were rabbits and chinchillas. Now it has to deal with dogs and arguing and a new environment >_>


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

That poor little pig :'(

And an adult guinea pig wouldn't even fit in a five gallon. That's the size tank I feed my snake in. (No worries, her food's all frozen/thawed!)

And hey, come on, don't judge the loud, screamy music. It's my favorite! For the record my rats like it, too- Romeo permitted me to put a headphone up to his little ear (turned down so it wouldn't hurt him) and he lay there for AGES listening to it. He is Romeo though, he's been my constant friend since he was five weeks- maybe I rubbed off on him. :3


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

I liked some of it but some animals can really be stressed out by it. It scares my chihuahua xD The Guillotine by ETF caused him to bark and run in circles.
But I think for a baby's first few days in a new place, living in an echoing, rattling tank, any kind of loud music wouldn't do good.

The adult guinea pig not fitting in 5 gall is really what worried me. I didn't expect she would ever get it a new cage as it grew. Knowing I helped contribute to that would've been awful D:


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Hahha, yes, that's true. Only the animals who aren't frightened or bothered are exposed at my house. [:

I had a bird who I tamed soley by singing along to Within Temptation songs with him. He was learning our favorite's words when he died.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Kinz said:


> <br>
> I had a bird who I tamed soley by singing along to *Within Temptation* songs with him. He was learning our favorite's words when he died.


 WT <3


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

He was learning "Angels" when he died and that is the song I sang him over and over to get him to trust me. He was my entire life</3 He also knew how to crow like a rooster, meow, bark, croak, and was learning to say words and phrases. He was incredibly clever, he could open his cage doors- sliding them up was easy for him, and he'd let himself out to play in my room when I was gone.

I -love- WT. [: So did my darling Shadow.


----------

